

Amsung Preparing Wristwatch as It Races Apple for Sales - floetic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-19/samsung-preparing-wristwatch-as-it-races-apple-for-sales.html

======
samiur1204
Damn, that Amsung sure is working hard for it's ales.

